# Biometric centers for UAE ID card



## johnnew

Recently I applied for UAE id card and I received an sms to go to biometric centeres.

I live near Union and would like to know the nearest biometric cente.
I heard there is a centre in Al Rigga but unable to figure the exact place.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

johnnew said:


> Recently I applied for UAE id card and I received an sms to go to biometric centeres.
> 
> I live near Union and would like to know the nearest biometric cente.
> I heard there is a centre in Al Rigga but unable to figure the exact place.


Hi,

Please Refer to this and You can find the Location Easily

Service Centers - Emirates ID Centers - Emirates Identity Authority

I hope You are asking about this Location. 

*Al Baraha*
Al Baraha Hospital, next to the Department of Preventive Medicine in Dubai, Al Baraha St., Al Baraha, Dubai
Dubai
Phone: 04-4550081 
Fax: 04-2550260 
Working hours: 07:30 - 15:30


----------



## johnnew

Hi, My card status is showing as Card printed 

From where do I collect the card? Please advise


----------



## Stevesolar

johnnew said:


> Hi, My card status is showing as Card printed
> 
> From where do I collect the card? Please advise


Hi,
Card will be waiting for you at the central post office in Karama.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gopikarthi

Hi,
I live near Karama and would like to know the nearest biometric center the working time evening up to 8 or 9..


----------

